

Another Google X: Project Tango, building 3D environment with a smartphone - nakedrobot2
https://www.google.com/atap/projecttango/

======
cartola
Looks line a great idea for virtual visitings. Wonder if it can build a 3D
modeled environment based on a scaned one and how real would it look like.
Could it use real pictures to make the object textures? Would it be able to
deal with glass, mirrors and other reflective surfaces?

------
jepz11
..to project it in an environmental hologram. It's not the end of the world
that's near, it is Starship Enterprise's holodeck.

